
Amazon's patent on one-click checkout is about to expire - uptown
https://qz.com/1057490/a-patent-that-helped-amazon-take-over-online-commerce-is-about-to-expire/
======
runesoerensen
I guess the point of submitting this story now is that the patent expires
today. For interested readers there was another recent discussion on this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15046601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15046601)

